# Best grain free dry food?



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

As I'm going to give grain free a go for a while (personal interest sake really, and I like the sound of smaller poops to pick up!), I might aswell try the best.

I've noticed Milliewolfheart seems to be mentioned the most on here out of the grain frees. I'm thinking of Simpsons 80/20. I've also seen Applaws, but they don't seem to do an all size dog food - not really sure why it matters tbh! (I've emailed them). 

Any others that I can look into? and which do you think is best?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I recently did some research for my son. I looked into all the grain free's I could think of and Eden came out on top re meat content and cost. 

He was paying £40 for a 15Kg sack of Wainwrights and her RDA was 350g.
Eden is £98 for 30kg (you have to order 2 sacks to get free del) and her RDA is 200g. It works out 30p a day cheaper than using WW. (80% v 26% meat)

Eden has a poor reputation for customer service but so far he's had no bother. Ordered on Boxing Day arrived before New Year. He's gradually changing one meal at a time with no problems so far.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

That's interesting M2H - as you know I'm looking for something to put Maisie onto

Millie's unfortunately doesn't agree with her or I would probably go for that - Eden is sadly out for us as they all seem to be a mix of meat & fish (and she only has fish in her kibble)

Currently thinking of Simpsons Salmon & Potato (not 80/20 but grain free) or there's another that I've posted about on the dry index that I'm hoping SixStar will give her opinion on!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

A vote for MHW here. I recently swapped out lot onto it (from Acana Pacifica, also grain free) and I'm very impressed. It's agreeing very well with all the dogs, the love it, they're in fabulous condition and their poops are great, at least as much as poo can be great :biggrin: I also love that it's British made and I think excellent value.

We didn't have an issue with the Acana as such but it was sometimes awkward to get hold of and I was keen to buy a British made food rather than an imported one. 

I'm very glad we swapped, fantastic stuff in my opinion.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Our Keera is on grain free, because of her arthritis. She had Applaws, she did not like it very much, but emptied her bowl. Now she is on Wainwright´s grain free.
Other grain free foods I found:
Nutram
Nutram Adult GRAIN FREE - Salmon & Trout 11.34kg £46.99 Free Delivery
Barking Heads
grain free " turkey delight " | Pet Food UK Ltd

As for poos - no change in size, volume, shape whatsoever.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> That's interesting M2H - as you know I'm looking for something to put Maisie onto
> 
> Millie's unfortunately doesn't agree with her or I would probably go for that - Eden is sadly out for us as they all seem to be a mix of meat & fish (and she only has fish in her kibble)
> 
> Currently thinking of Simpsons Salmon & Potato (not 80/20 but grain free) or there's another that I've posted about on the dry index that I'm hoping SixStar will give her opinion on!


It's difficult isnt it. I turned myself inside out and blew a brain cell (probably my only remaining one ) going thro them all for my son. Didnt really touch on fish ones. If I remember rightly [email protected] Advance Sensitive was better than WW for meat content, dont think it has cereal 

I'm sure Sixstar will be along with her opinion for you soon


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky was on Applaws before switching to raw, although I put her onto it gradually it gave her bloody diarrhoea. Bearing in mind Lucky has the stomach of steel. As soon as I took her off it the bloody poops stopped.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Renata said:


> Now she is on Wainwright´s grain free.
> Other grain free foods I found:
> Nutram
> Nutram Adult GRAIN FREE - Salmon & Trout 11.34kg £46.99 Free Delivery


Funnily enough I got a sample of their cat food to try (I have the fussiest cats in the world ... honestly!)



Mum2Heidi said:


> If I remember rightly [email protected] Advance Sensitive was better than WW for meat content, dont think it has cereal
> 
> I'm sure Sixstar will be along with her opinion for you soon


Ahhhh never looked at that one  - tried the cat one (they didn't touch it!) so didn't look at the dog one

On very quick inspection, the ingredients actually look quite similar to the one I've posted about on the Dry Food Index!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> Lucky was on Applaws before switching to raw, although I put her onto it gradually it gave her bloody diarrhoea. Bearing in mind Lucky has the stomach of steel. As soon as I took her off it the bloody poops stopped.


I don't like the sound of that at all


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Funnily enough I got a sample of their cat food to try (I have the fussiest cats in the world ... honestly!)
> 
> Ahhhh never looked at that one  - tried the cat one (they didn't touch it!) so didn't look at the dog one
> 
> On very quick inspection, the ingredients actually look quite similar to the one I've posted about on the Dry Food Index!


I had a quick glance this morning and thought it may have been the same food 
Have you looked at Allergy X (no good if you are avoiding beetpulp and I cant remember if you are:crazy


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Some other grain free foods:
Lily's Kitchen:
Chicken & Duck Grain-Free Food for Dogs
Vitalin:
Healthy, Natural & Wholesome | Adult on Vitalin Pet Food
Pero:
Grain free dog food for German Shepherds|Alsations|Belgian Shepherds


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

At the moment I am feeding Lily's Kitchen as I have put one of my dogs back onto a totally grain free diet, which also means not feeding him animals that are themselves fed grains, so he has a mix of raw, kibble and wet.

Once the LK is gone I will be going with Wainwrights Grain Free rabbit flavour.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I had a quick glance this morning and thought it may have been the same food
> Have you looked at Allergy X (no good if you are avoiding beetpulp and I cant remember if you are:crazy


I think that may be the same one! (or very similar)

She's not got a problem with beet pulp AFAIK so not specifically excluded that


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Millies wolfheart is good, plus they do a good range of natural chews!
Others we have tried- barking heads, canagen, taste of the wild, nutrivet


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Purizon is another grain free


However l use Simpsons and mine love this food


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

dandogman said:


> I don't like the sound of that at all


Maybe it just didn't agree with Lucky but a few people said it had similar effects on their dogs too. This was over 3 years ago now so the recipe has probably changed


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

victoria171168 said:


> Purizon is another grain free
> 
> However l use Simpsons and mine love this food


As in the 80/20? This is the one I'm considering most tbh as I can get it for a bit cheaper...


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I use Vitalin maintenance chicken and potato grain free and not because its one of the cheaper grain free's but because it suits two of My Girls perfectly after trying many grain free dry diets.
Must just add that I used fishmongers from PAH and it was also a very good grain free diet but quite expensive to feed 3 big dogs on


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Currently my german shepherd is eating simpsons 80/20 but I alternate his biscuit otherwise he becomes bored with his food.
Other grainfree foods I've tried are orijen, arcana, canagan, millies wolfheart.
I haven't tried eden because my dog is allergic to chicken.
But he thrives on these foods and his health has improved a lot.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have used both the standard grain frees from Simpsons and the 80/20 varieties as well.
I rotate flavour's so they don't get bored.

I have used Acana,Orijen,Eden and Purizon but for the price l am happy with the Simpsons


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

MWH without a doubt for me  

Mine are on the countryside mix which is a 70:30 mix and thriving on it. There is the salmon and veg which is also 70:30. They have just released the Hunters mix which is 75:25 and free from white potato (obviously grains too). They have the riverside mix which is 60:40 and are currently in the process of releasing two more - both 60:40 mixes.

There's plenty to choose from, their customer service is amazing, the delivery is quick and the food is amazing


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

How long would you recommend for change-over time? Obviously the grain frees have more meat so will be richer than what they're currently on...


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

dandogman said:


> How long would you recommend for change-over time? Obviously the grain frees have more meat so will be richer than what they're currently on...


I think it totally depends on the food. For example, the MWH countryside mix is a much faster transition than the salmon and veg which is much richer.

If you consider MWH, phone up and Mark will discuss it all with you


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought you'd put them both onto raw recently  or have I got you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I thought you'd put them both onto raw recently  or have I got you mixed up with someone else?


I did, but it didn't work out.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

dandogman said:


> How long would you recommend for change-over time? Obviously the grain frees have more meat so will be richer than what they're currently on...


 Because it's a big difference in food the slower probably the better. You dont want to run into upset tum problems and have to give up. I would be inclined to change one meal at a time and probably increase the amount weekly rather than daily.

Just my opinion and Heidi has a sensitive tum which makes me more cautious


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Because it's a big difference in food the slower probably the better. You dont want to run into upset tum problems and have to give up. I would be inclined to change one meal at a time and probably increase the amount weekly rather than daily.
> 
> Just my opinion and Heidi has a sensitive tum which makes me more cautious


Would 2nd this 

I'm now worrying Maisie's problems may actually be the potato  so now really stumped where to go!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Would 2nd this
> 
> I'm now worrying Maisie's problems may actually be the potato  so now really stumped where to go!


White potato? MWH have just brought out a white potato free food 

Hunter Mix [NEW] - Millies Wolfheart gluten free dog food

Meats in it are duck, salmon, white fish, lamb and rabbit, venison and trout I believe


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

JJ had lots of problems when he was really young even with a salmon & potato one (wafcol) that was grain free but he had severe squits on it. I had tried a few. He was doing well on green dog salmon & trout I had a small 2kg bag. Then he won a cute puppy comp for JWB on FB which I'd forgot I'd put his photo on their page. I decided to go with the fish one thinking it be gentlest on his tummy..I could always sell the food if it didn't work out but he has done really well on it. 

We've since tried the turkey grain free too as they sent a bag of Turkey for Dec cos it was xmas and also been fine on that..we use that for his treat balls as the kibble is a little smaller and fits better. 

I'll probably keep him on that but get smaller bags when the comp food runs out this summer, as Inca needs to be on a different food anyway. 

I've looked at MWH, Simpsons but they are limited as to where can get them from whereas can search internet for best deal on JWB food as alot of places stock it. My vet said it was a good food when I told her about him winning a year's supply.


----------



## Pod2013 (Mar 30, 2013)

I moved my 1 year old onto Eden a couple of months ago, she was previously on Arden Grange but was starting to lose interest in it (and for various other reasons I suspected she had a grain/gluten allergy). She absolutely loves Eden (I could tell from the moment the bag arrived and she wouldn't stop sniffing it that it would be a winner!), she looks fitter than ever and her coat looks great. I moved her onto it over about 10 days. I have read a few negative comments on here about their customer service but am puzzled by this as I have only good things to say, the food is despatched very quickly and in the early days I received some very helpful feeding advice. They've also just produced a new food that's fish based for those dogs that can't tolerate chicken etc.


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Arden Grange Sensitive really worked for us. a whole year of bad bellys and trying everything and its finally SO much better. i tried Eden but it didnt work out for us and he wasnt much better. but every dog is different.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I feed grain free and usually feed Acana but am currently on a tighter budget for a few months and have been feeding Vitalin Adult Maintenance which is grain free. I have been really surprised at how well mine have done on it.

Vitalin Adult Maintenance


----------



## markfto (Jan 4, 2014)

I have just ordered lupo sensitive 24/10 will post how it goes. But just today found workinghpr fish and http://www.workinghprs.com/content/fish-and-potato-allergy-x®-
Composition: 44% Fish (Salmon 18%, Salmon Meal 8%, Blended Fish Meal 8%, Trout 7%, Salmon Oil 1.65%, Salmon Gravy 1.65%), 36% Potato (Dried Potato 18%, Dried Sweet Potato 18%), Pea Starch (7%), Sugar Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Vitamins, Allergy-X ® (0.3%) Additives: Vitamins: Vitamin A (as retinyl acetate) 15,000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (as cholecalciferol) 2,250 IU/kg, Biotin 150 mcg/kg; Trace Elements: Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 167 mg/kg (Iron 50 mg/kg), Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 139 mg/kg (Zinc 50 mg/kg), Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate 109 mg/kg (Manganese 35 mg/kg), Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate 60 mg/kg (Copper 15 mg/kg), Calcium Iodate Anhydrous 1.64 mg/kg (Iodine 1 mg/kg), Sodium Selenite 0.67 mg/kg (Selenium 0.3 mg/kg)
.


----------

